# Jelly-looking something?



## Kastina83 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've just discovered a strange looking thing growing on the wall at the top of my terrarium. It looks a bit jelly. Does anyone recognize it? Mushroom perhaps?








Ulla


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like it could be a type of slime mold. IF it is, it should be harmless.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like a type of jelly fungus.


----------



## Kastina83 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok, thanks both of you!


----------



## OH23 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've had this popping out on several of my vivs.
Does anyone have some more precise information about this Algae/Fungus/Mold ?


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks most like a jelly fungus to me, as frogtofall mentioned. 
One of the granular types, like maybe crystal brain fungus, which isn't toxic (many jelly fungi are actually edible)

What is your background made of? Jelly funguses like to grow on rotting wood. 

If I were you, I'd remove a piece and dry it out and see what it does. Funguses will tend to shrivel and harden when dried out. But if it maintains its size as it dries and becomes brittle, it's probably not fungus (perhaps a slime mold - but I know less about molds). 

Also, just watch as it matures. See if it changes color/shape - that'll give more clues.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

With its greenish color I might also suggest a bacteria or algae (my bet is on the latter). Either way like the others have said they are likely harmless.

The second picture down is reminiscent those jelly blobs you have there: http://www.greenhousemag.com/premier-tech-controlling-algae-growing-media.aspx


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like _Nostoc_ to me. Your keeping it to wet.


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Actually, I've got the same problem in a corner of my driftwood, I slapped some _Azolla_ on it to see if it grows and covers it up. I started with about 3 little tiny pieces of _Azolla_ and so far its double in size. Looks good too.

At least they all help with Nitrogen fixation.


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is a picture of my jellatinous _Nostoc_ and the_ Azolla _sp. that I placed over it a week ago. It actually was 3-4 small pieces of _Azolla_, now its doubled in size. Hoping that it will cover the _Nostoc_.


----------



## Kastina83 (Apr 9, 2013)

The background is Bens jungle's torf. Yeah, this spot is too wet but as long as it's harmless I can live with it. The tank is big with ample of drier places.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Kastina83 said:


> The background is Bens jungle's torf. Yeah, this spot is too wet but as long as it's harmless I can live with it. The tank is big with ample of drier places.


Sorry to hijack, but how did you like the background material? Does it harden or does it stay soft like clay? Does it bond well to glass?
I've been thinking of trying it for a while.


----------



## Kastina83 (Apr 9, 2013)

I like it. It hardens and bond well to the glass. I've heard people who have hadproblems with it but in those cases they seam not to have letten it dry proparly or putten on too thick a layer. 

Mine haven't developed a thick layer of moss yet but the tank is only four months old. I'll try to take some better pictures of it tonight so you'll get a better view.


----------



## Kastina83 (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are some pictures. I've used the torf to frame other parts of the background (made outoff styrofoam, silicone, xaxim and epiweb). As you can se the moss have just started to grow.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice, I'll probably use this in my next build.
Thanks again!


----------

